# اخوكم عضو جديد ارجوكم تقبلوني معاكم ؟؟؟ارجو كل عضو موافق عليه الدخول الى الموضوع؟؟؟



## طموح طيران (11 أبريل 2006)

السلام وعليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الاخوة الاعضاء جميعاً ارجو منكم ان تقبلوني معاكم عضو جديد فهيا بنا ابدأ اريكم كيف حصلت على هذا المنتدى وماهو السبب الذيجعلني اكتب اول موضوع خاصةً في هذا القسم 
استطيع ان اجيب اولا من خلال اسمي المستعار الذي زضعته خاص بي وهو طموح طيران 
وبينما انا ابحث عن هذا التخصص الجميل الذي هو تخصص طيران دخلت الى ملتقاكم هذا الجميل عن طريق موقع البحث قوقل ومن ثم قرأت القليل من المواضيع في هذا القسم وقررت ان اكون عضو
واخ وصديق لكم وانا خبرتي في مجال الطيران هي تعتبر بالنسبه لكم كم قريت بعض المواضيع هي لا شىء فأرجو افادتني كم للعلم اني طالب لسا في الصف الثاني الثانوي واطمح ان اكون في المستقبل ان ادرس الطيران في افضل الجامعات العالميه ولذلك اكرر بأن تقبلوني عضو لكم وقبل هذا اخ لكم وارجو من كل شخص يرد على انطباعه شاكراً تعاونكم معي ...........


تحياتي لكم ؛؛؛ ؛؛؛

طموح طيران


----------



## وجدي_1405 (11 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
1 ) وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه .
2 ) باين عليك تحب شغل اليد ، فالله يعطيك الخير لنفسك .
3 ) التخصص حلو بس لازم تشد حيلك شوي من الان حتى تتخرج وتدخل القسم اللي تبيه .


----------



## جاسر (11 أبريل 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

حياك الله أخي الفاضل, وما شاءالله عليك ما زلت شاب والمستقبل أمامك إن شاءالله والجميل أن لديك هدف واضح.

أنصحك ونفسي بتقوى الله عز وجل أولاً ثم رضا الوالدين ثم اجتهد في التحصيل العلمي ولا تكتفي بما تتعلمه في التعليم النظامي وابدأ باللغة الإنجليزية وتمكن منها ...... 

وفقك الله وفتح عليك


----------



## طموح طيران (12 أبريل 2006)

اخي وجدي واخي جاسر والله اشكركم من كل كل اعماق قلبي على التشجيع ومشكورين على النصائح وانشاء الله ان اعمل بهن من الان فالمستقبل امامي مازال واسع وانا سوف اواصل دراستي للانجليزي لانها مهمه وانا يا اخواني طموحي دراسة طيران تكون مدني او هندسة بس الافضل عندي مدني لكن احتاج الى التشجييع الاخوي منكم وانا بأذن الله سأكون اذناً صائغه لكل النصائح والتشجيعات الاخويه التي سأجدها منكم بس ولو سؤء ادب انا عاوز معلومات ععن افضل دول لدراسة هذا التخصص في العالم وكيف راح تكون التكلفه وهل هذه الدول تمنح منح للمتفوقين للدراسة فيها هذا احب ان اعرفه منكم اخواني .....


والله مشكووورين من كل اعماق قلبي ,,,

تحيــــــــــــــــــــــــاتي لكمـ


----------



## mr_aviator (13 أبريل 2006)

كلنااا معك وربنااا يوفقك ودراسه الطيرااان شيقه جداااا


----------



## مهندسة1 (13 أبريل 2006)

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله وتحقق كل احلامك*

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله وتحقق كل احلامك


----------



## كالاسد (15 أبريل 2006)

ماشالله عليك  انشالله نشوفك طيار بعد كم سنه  و اتمنى لك التوفيق من كل قلبي ولا تنسى مثل ما قال الاخ جاسر حافظ على رضى الوالدين و حافظ على صلاتك و توكل على الله و بتوصل باذن الله لوين ما بغيت


----------



## طموح طيران (18 أبريل 2006)

مشكووووووووووووورين على مروركم الطيب 

تحياتي لكمـ


----------



## طموح طيران (18 أبريل 2006)

مشكووووووووووووورين على مروركم الطيب 

تحياتي لكمـ


----------



## 2riadh (28 يوليو 2010)

well come wish to you good luck


----------



## nimmmo3 (1 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا يوفقك و تقدر تحقق احلامك


----------



## يسرى23 (13 أغسطس 2010)

انا ايضا عضوة جديدة في هذا المنتدى الرائع مرحبا بك وارجو ان نفيد المنتدى ويفيدنا يسرى23


----------

